# ROD BLANKS ?



## gpt46 (Apr 5, 2008)

Want to get your blank recommendations. Looking for 7'-0, 6 -12# blanks. I am looking for blanks that are light and have a small butt dia. I have used the Rainshadow XP842 and liked it. What are your recommendations. 

THANKS: Gary


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

If Rainshadow's advertised blank weight is correct, that's about as good as it gets. I build a lot on St.Croix, Lamiglas, and have started building on Mudhole's new MHX blanks. I build lots of 7'-0" 6-12# fast action as you're requesting above, and no complaints from any of the manufacturers. Of course, if ya got deep pockets, the new NFC's are supposed to be cutting edge.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the MHX series of rod blanks from Mudhole. That's all I use anymore and I've yet to have any complaints.
They are tough, light and best of all, reasonably priced.
Mudhole also offers a line of Lamiglass blanks that are built for them and they are pretty dang nice as well.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Give Terry @FTU a call he has some nice blanks that will fit your needs at a good price.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I use alot of MHX and love there blanks but they dont have a light weight 7' MED power FAST action . They have a nice 7' MED power MOD-FAST action but some people dont like the MOD-FAST it gets a little wippy. Other than that i say MHX

www.saltgrasscustomrods.com


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

spook jr said:


> I use alot of MHX and love there blanks but they dont have a light weight 7' MED power FAST action . They have a nice 7' MED power MOD-FAST action but some people dont like the MOD-FAST it gets a little wippy. Other than that i say MHX


Really? I just looked through the 2010 catalog and saw 3-4 and the 2011 catalog has some new blanks that'll fit the bill quite well as well.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ck on lamiglass as well


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

fishin styx said:


> Really? I just looked through the 2010 catalog and saw 3-4 and the 2011 catalog has some new blanks that'll fit the bill quite well as well.


I just got my 2011 catalog from the post office and your right they do have a few new blanks that are going to work for what i need. My ? is i dont see the BLEND models anymore and i have built alot of rods on them blanks did they stop making them?

www.saltgrasscustomrods.com


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Never mind i found them the crankbait,spinnerbait and dropshot models are all the old blend models.

www.saltgrasscustomrods.com


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

spook jr said:


> I just got my 2011 catalog from the post office and your right they do have a few new blanks that are going to work for what i need. My ? is i dont see the BLEND models anymore and i have built alot of rods on them blanks did they stop making them?


They changed the name to crank bait


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The RX8 Popping at Batson are really nice too. I hear the MHX Blend are very sweet as well.


----------



## gpt46 (Apr 5, 2008)

*BLANKS*

Thanks guys. That gives me several blanks to look at.

Gary


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lamiglass*

You may also want to look at the Lamiglass 7' International Graphite Popping rods (IP 843). 1 3/8 oz weight and .465 diameter. They say that they are 8-15#, but I found them to be lighter. Not bad on the price either ($54.00).


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone ever buy the rod blanks from FTU that are messed up? Theyre priced really cheap, but looked like some decent rods. Even thought I saw some Mahogany GLoomis rods for cheap as heck.


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2005)

I have bought a couple FTU rod blanks from their 10 and 12 dollar bins. They are good blanks for practice and quick builds. I really do not like to use cheaper blanks if I am going to put a lot of work into a rod. I used a couple of these blanks to build rods for my nephews because they don't treat their equipment good, so it would not be that great of a loss if or when they broke them. I guess they are still fishing with them?


----------

